# Parking on the road 200 E fine.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are in the car park of a restaurant which is also an Aire. It used to be a lorry park and some truckers who are friendly with the owners come for a night or two at times. There is a no trucks sign on the gate.

A short while ago a truck pulled up on what is a fairly quiet country road outside, well over to the side but on dotted white lines. The driver walked in to ask if he could stay. While the owner and the driver were having an old friends reunion a Traffico car happened along the road. The cops waited till the driver brought the lorry into the car park, followed him in and fined him 200 Euros. They took the fine from his credit card using a machine they carry in the car, it goes toward paying their wages according to the restaurant owner.

Be careful, Alan.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

erneboy said:


> There is a no trucks sign on the gate. Whats the problem?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

chasper said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is a no trucks sign on the gate. Whats the problem?
> ...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chasper, he was not fined for asking permission to park on private property. As far as I know that is legal everywhere. He was an old friend of the owner and wondered whether, if it was not a busy time of year, he might stay a night to renew their friendship.

As Gordon says he was fined for parking on a dotted white line. I would have known not to park on a continuous line but not on a dotted one. I though that only denoted the edge of the carriageway leaving a margin for walkers, cyclists etc.

I did not think parking on a dotted white line was illegal, far less would I have expected the Traffico to have bothered stopping upon seeing such a thing and far less still for the fine to be €200. 

I posted this in case others, like me, were not aware that this was an offence (the white line bit) nor how costly such a minor offence might be in modern day Spain, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Javea*

We were parked in our Sprinter Traveliner (minibus, not a motorhome) in Javea last week.

We saw a VW Camper van getting a ticket for being parked at the beach. Smaller than our bus, but as they classed it as a autocaravana Was getting a ticket.

The parking is free at the beach. But they don't allow motorhomes.

Saw many cars parking cars across 2 bays, In Handicap spaces, on loading bays and yellow criss cross markings. But never saw any of them getting a ticket.

Glad they did not see the fridge on the bus!

But whilst we are the subject of Spain.

I was stopped and the bus inspected by the Guardia Civil when we went to join the Motorway toll both in Denia coming back home.

I was stopped again and had my passort taken (only mine, none of my passengers) at Bilbao by the Guardia and then they came back and asked me for it again shortly after!.

I was let go after they checked and double checked my passort against a paper list.

So I wondered who they are after?

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If it was Guardia Civil and not Policia Local then this is probably because they have had a large amount of their government funding removed so they are having to recoup this in fines.I fell foul of this last year with a speeding fine for 5kmh of the limit.The officer was very smiley and friendly as he whipped out his credit card machine for me to pay the fine.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Parking on the road*

Erneboy

You see the solid white lines at the roadside everywhere in Spain as you know.
They mean NO STOPPING or CROSSING unless they are dotted then you can Cross to get off the road, but still No Stopping if you straddle them.

They are usually broken at junctions or pull ins even enterances to the farmers fields.

Thats what the driver was probably fined for....unfortunetly there are a lot of the Guardia who have a no tolerance posture. Still that seems a lot of Euros for stopping

Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

At the moment the police are dishing out fines in Spain for everything,the town hall are bankrupt and need the money,also the police get commission on the amount of fines they receive 
here is a tip.
If you park on a meter area (blue road markings) and you over stay and get a fine (no need for a ticket between 13.00 and 16.00) it will state that your fine is €30.
BUT if you go to the machine, press the home button ,buy another ticket you will get a ticket and a envelope.
put the new ticket and the fine along with €3 in the envolope and post it in the slot at the very top of the ticket machine (hard to see) that will be the end of the matter
simples !

( note this works in Valencia province i cant vouch for other areas )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Brian, as I made clear it was not a solid white line, the whole road has a broken white line along both sides and it was a Traffico car, not Policia Local.

The fine may have been for obstruction I suppose. I was not party to the conversation between the driver and the cops, nor did I see the paperwork. The driver was German and spoke good English but virtually no Spanish.

I posted this so that others might be made aware of the potential to collect silly fines for minor infractions. Hogan confirms that this is common practice at the minute, Alan.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

A while ago when I took my Class C licence there was something about not being allowed to leave a vehicle over 7.5tons unattended on the road? So if the driver walks off there must be someone left with it? I may well be wrong.....

Jason


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Grizzly.
I thought that was, you could not leave the vehicle unattended with the "Engine running". This is not the case,as it is said the fine was for parking on the dotted lines.
If you do fall foul of the law,knowingly or unwitingly and get fined,i always look at it this way,add up ALL the fines you have got away with,add up ALL the fines you have paid..... You should be well in front at the end of the day :wink: 
Gearjammer aka Sinner!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hogan said:


> also the police get commission on the amount of fines they receive


You seem very sure of this, so what's your evidence please?

Dougie.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

My friend who lives in Spain has just been fined 80 euro for having his shopping on the back seat of the car. The gardia said that if he braked hard something could get under the pedals and could then cause an accident. 

Waz


----------

